# Ordination and Education



## Ben Chomp (May 30, 2019)

Many excellent seminaries offer distance programs that are not MDiv programs. RTS, for example, offers a nice program wherein one can get their MABS (including Hebrew and Greek) completely from a distance.

Would you ordain a man who otherwise seemed well qualified but held such a degree rather than a traditional Mdiv? Why or why not?


----------



## Jake (May 30, 2019)

We have a member here who was ordained in the PCA with a MAR from RTS (no MDiv). It's not the most common route though: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/pca-ministry-candidate.80563/#post-1015948

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hamalas (May 30, 2019)

It would be unwise to give a categorical "yes" or "no." Certainly there are men who might have an online degree and be clearly gifted, called, and qualified. But there are others who clearly wouldn't. I wouldn't rule it out, but a man who had a primarily on-line degree would raise questions in my mind. Ultimately, this is part of why Presbyteries have a say in whether or not to ordain a man. A degree (whether physical or virtual) shouldn't be enough to guarantee ordination.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Edward (May 30, 2019)

I know one PCA pastor with no seminary degree....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jawyman (May 31, 2019)

My OPC pastor does not have a seminary degree and he's one of the best preachers I have ever sat under. God does not call the qualified; He qualifies the called. Just my .


----------



## KMK (May 31, 2019)

jawyman said:


> My OPC pastor does not have a seminary degree and he's one of the best preachers I have ever sat under. God does not call the qualified; He qualifies the called. Just my .



Good to hear from you again, Jeff!


----------



## jawyman (Jun 4, 2019)

Thanks Ken, it is good to be back.


----------

